# What mechanics for a America DJ 200w 5R moving head light?



## 1127skyshinee (Nov 27, 2014)

Can anybody please recommend a good quality and decent stage light for events at a reasonable price?

I need a new moving head light. I don't like wash light , so something on a stand is what I aim for.
It must be able to smooth scanning,horizontal scan 540 degrees, 260 degrees vertical scanning.

I originally bought two RGBW LED Beam Light Fixtures, but Some do not work right out of the box, and 

others have issues after very little time or use.


----------

